# Surface scum - what causes it?



## Iwagumi_Scaper (18 Aug 2018)

Hi all,

So I've been noticing quite a significant build up of surface scum/ some sort of oily looking film in my newly set up tank. Is this causes by an imbalance with my light/co2/ferts? I've dialed back the light intensity and duration recently to try and tackle my algae problem but I'm wondering if I need to adjust something else if I'm getting this surface scum. Any advice appreciated 

PS. I've also noticed a gel/film has built up over my drop checker opening, so it's basically blocking the co2 ever reaching the fluid I think :/ Has anyone else ever experienced this?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## paul_j (18 Aug 2018)

I also had it in the first few months of my new tank (but did not have algae)  I searched the forum and the general consensus I think was some sort of stress reaction from the plants, the cause is hard to tell, and that the scum normally will disappear after a few weeks. It is more common on new tanks.

But it is annoying. In the end I bought an air pump and stone and let it rund a few nights. The scum disapeared immediately! Never saw it again.


----------



## john dory (18 Aug 2018)

Hi all.

Think the surface scum is just organic waste.
A skimmer will eliminate this.

Don't know what the film on your drop checker is....sorry


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (18 Aug 2018)

paul_j said:


> I also had it in the first few months of my new tank (but did not have algae) I searched the forum and the general consensus I think was some sort of stress reaction from the plants, the cause is hard to tell, and that the scum normally will disappear after a few weeks. It is more common on new tanks.



I'll leave it a couple more weeks and see if it disappears then 



john dory said:


> A skimmer will eliminate this.



Are there any very small surface skimmers? It's a very small tank. Also, do they require an external filter to function?



john dory said:


> Don't know what the film on your drop checker is....sorry



I'm wondering if it could be the bacteria getting established as it's a new tank... beneficial bacteria starting to develop perhaps?


----------



## john dory (18 Aug 2018)

The ehiem skimmers are quite small and sell for about £25.

The only film like substance I've ever encountered is blue/green algae.


----------



## john dory (18 Aug 2018)

The ehiem skimmer just sticks on the glass.
It's like a little filter that takes it's water from the surface.
Cracking little tool.


----------



## tiger15 (18 Aug 2018)

If it is oily, it's protein.  Saltwater folks use protein skimmer routinely.   If it is shiny and cracks into pieces at touch, it's metal iron or manganese.


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (18 Aug 2018)

john dory said:


> The ehiem skimmers are quite small and sell for about £25.
> 
> The only film like substance I've ever encountered is blue/green algae.



I'm not sure what it is. Only that it doesn't look too pleasing to the eye lol. Do the skimmers act as a filter as well or should I keep my PAT mini in the tank as well?


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (18 Aug 2018)

I found this video quite useful. It helped me to manage it somewhat.


----------



## john dory (18 Aug 2018)

Yes..the skimmer will give you a bit more filtration.
Run it in tandem with your existing filter...pointing the outlet in the same direction.
It will clear your surface scum in minutes.
You don't have to run it all day...just half an hour(daily)would do the job.
Might be worth having it switched off when feeding flake food,as it may be sucked into the skimmer.
I run mine at night.
Also be aware of small fish being sucked in!


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (18 Aug 2018)

john dory said:


> It will clear your surface scum in minutes.



This might be a daft thought but could it be lots of the tiny tiny co2 bubbles just collecting on the surface? It definitely doesn't look oily, it's like really tiny "bits"


----------



## john dory (18 Aug 2018)

Co2 bubbles can get trapped at the surface by a layer of organic waste.
You could try mopping it up with a piece of kitchen roll.
Switch the filter off first,and wait till the water stops moving.
Then lay the kitchen roll on the surface.


----------



## DutchMuch (18 Aug 2018)

Surface layer: bacteria colony
Ridding method: skimmer/high surface agitation


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (18 Aug 2018)

john dory said:


> You could try mopping it up with a piece of kitchen roll.



I'll give this a try. I've ran out of money you see so a skimmer is going to have to wait a while


----------



## tam (18 Aug 2018)

Is that the aquael pat mini with the airline option? If you don't already, add that on and let the air run through. It should help break it up. 

You can also use a cup to skim the very surface or lay a piece of kitchen roll on as suggested.


----------



## john dory (18 Aug 2018)

Iwagumi_Scaper said:


> I'll give this a try. I've ran out of money you see so a skimmer is going to have to wait a while


Ok lol


----------



## HiNtZ (18 Aug 2018)

proteins and low O2?


----------



## DutchMuch (18 Aug 2018)

I think the cheapest and most effective skimmer is the eheim skim pro (30$ American), I own that one and idk how I ever lived without it.


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (18 Aug 2018)

tam said:


> If you don't already, add that on and let the air run through. It should help break it up.



It is indeed the PAT Mini with airline option. Will adding the air mess with the co2 at all? Or shall I just open the air valve at night time?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Aug 2018)

Iwagumi_Scaper said:


> I'll give this a try. I've ran out of money you see so a skimmer is going to have to wait a while



These are a cheaper solution than the Eheim, also available on ebay. They come with a venturi which you don't have to use but if you open it at night it pulls air bubbles down into the water. Although the Eheim are good the thing I like about these ones is they have an integrated safety grill so they don't pull small fish and shrimp into them and you can easily use some planting tweezers or similar to pull the sponge out from the top daily to give it a rinse out. The eheim ones you need to remove the unit from the tank to get the sponge out which can be a pain if it blocks up regular.


----------



## tam (18 Aug 2018)

Iwagumi_Scaper said:


> It is indeed the PAT Mini with airline option. Will adding the air mess with the co2 at all? Or shall I just open the air valve at night time?



You don't need it running full time so you could certainly just do it at night or even just experiment with a couple of hours a day. I'll let one of the CO2 buffs answer whether it would effect it running during the day.


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (18 Aug 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> These are a cheaper solution than the Eheim,



Perfect! Thank you AverageWhiteBloke


----------

